# You want service? THIS is service!!!



## AndyC (Oct 25, 2005)

Who else would travel a 100 mile round trip to deliver an order and on top of that 1) provide a product from their personal stock when a product's not available and 2) give a mate a lift home from Southampton to boot??!!!!

Top man Mr O :thumb: :thumb:


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Couldnt have you jumping on a train now could I


----------



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

Do you hand deliver to Scotland Johnny?


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

depends how much you buy David....


----------



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

Good answer mate,what about the zymol Royale wax?Is it not in your contract to hand deliver that one?...lol


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

you buy one of them and ill gladly bring it up personally to you.....


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

If you guys were down this end you should of popped in to say hello 

When you down next? it might save the postage on my order :lol:


----------



## AndyC (Oct 25, 2005)

Couple of weeks Alex when I come back down to collect the 205 :thumb:


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

You've not taken it to Regal have you?


----------



## Blacky350z (Jun 23, 2006)

That was me you popped into:wave: 

Have to say what a fantastic service!

Ordered on Monday but by Friday when I got home from work

No delivery 

A quick phone call sorted the problem out and at approx 4.pm on 

a Friday they got in the car and delivered all the way to Southampton

Superb service guys:thumb: and big THANKS


----------



## AndyC (Oct 25, 2005)

Alex L said:


> You've not taken it to Regal have you?


Nope - X Sport Racing in Totton; Miles Horne there's a 205 Legend as Super Josh here will no doubt confirm


----------



## Super Josh (Oct 31, 2005)

AndyC said:


> Nope - X Sport Racing in Totton; Miles Horne there's a 205 Legend as Super Josh here will no doubt confirm


Excellent news Mate, so she's finally gone under the knife then? :thumb: It's going to be a long fortnight, but WELL worth it 

Josh


----------



## AndyC (Oct 25, 2005)

Super Josh said:


> Excellent news Mate, so she's finally gone under the knife then? :thumb: It's going to be a long fortnight, but WELL worth it
> 
> Josh


Yep - waved goodbye to Miles yesterday afternoon. He's also replacing the master cylinder and servo and I now need to find a P2 exhaust as according to Miles they're 2" (P1.5 is 1.5" so more restrictive) and I'm *still* waiting on my polishing kit from Holden Vintage - ordered a week ago - to polish up my 1.9 wheels


----------



## Snazy (Nov 13, 2005)

Now pop some over to S.E London, there is a good chap.


----------

